# Cannabis Pizza?



## Cubano1211 (Jan 31, 2008)

I just read somewhere that this works...


Cannabis Pizza

Ingredients:
1 Personal Pan Pizza for one person or
1 regular pizza for more
1-2 grams of marijuana per serving

Sprinkle marijuana on pizza. Cover with cheese. Cook at 25 degrees less and a couple minutes longer than recommended.


anyone know if this actually works???? cuz if it does thats my two favorite things on this earth mixed into one  haha


----------



## drew420man (Jan 31, 2008)

i sure it does man, one time i put sour deez in my eggs and ham... green eggs and ham. it was delish and i got a big body high


----------



## flowergurl (Jan 31, 2008)

Even better.....wrap a large garlic bulb in foil and add bout a tsp of water. Bake at 350 until soft. In the mean time chop potabellas and saute in pot butter or ground buds and butter or olive oil, add some white white just before done and cook till moisture is absorbed.
serve with garlic on bread. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Cubano1211 (Jan 31, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmm both of those sound amazing... although i'm willing to bet a nice Sour Diesel Pizza would probably make me have to change my pants  haha


now if only I had some Ganja laying around....


----------



## Gamberro (Jan 31, 2008)

Cannabis will mix in with the cheese, and nothing else, except possibly the tomato sauce. So make sure it's a cheese pizza, and that the instructions don't require you to heat it above 350ºF, or else the weed will burn.
Figure out how much of the pizza you will eat per sitting before hand, then add as much weed as it would take you to get high for every sitting. In other words, if you got a appetite for pizza n pot like I gots, you'd add maybe two bongloads' worth of ground-up pot to one pizza. If you're sharing, double the weed, and so on. Yummm.
Pizza's high in carbs, so the high should last a long ass time, and you shouldn't feel intimidated from adding a bit more than you might usually smoke.


----------



## Cubano1211 (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah the pizza's that ive got on hand now cook at 325 degrees so I should be good, and yeah ill eat the whole pizza haha  and maybe like between 1.5 and 2.5 grams of herb? thats not too much right? dont wanna put myself into a coma cuz I got greedy


----------



## ToastyBowlDropper (Jan 31, 2008)

yummy!!! nholy crap that soundss good.

anyone here ever taken a shot of bud butter...? just a straight shot?


----------



## Gamberro (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL! I can see right now k eres mi tipo de cubano!
Honestly, it depends totally on the potency. If you want some real strong shit use twice as much as you would use to get high normally. And please, my friend, don't forget to grind up the weed in a coffe grinder or something like that first and, finally, to spread the cannaflour (ground up weed) alllllll over the cheesy part of the pizza, evenly-distributed. Not doing this would lead to less potential potency, and it would kill me for your fun to be ruined.


----------



## Gamberro (Jan 31, 2008)

ToastyBowlDropper said:


> yummy!!! nholy crap that soundss good.
> 
> anyone here ever taken a shot of bud butter...? just a straight shot?


Absolutely! Effects are stronger but don't last as long, long's you're on a fairly empty stomach. I actually did my first couple experiments by just singin "salud" an tippin that budder down my throat.


----------



## Cubano1211 (Jan 31, 2008)

haha sí la Pizza y la Mota buena son mi día de kinda sólo cosa mejor sería de tener un polluelo atractiva de puertorriqueño conmigo

(my spanish sucks if you cant tell already  haha so if you cant understand that im sure you understand this  haha)


----------



## Gamberro (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL! Are you using a translator? They suck! It's okay amigo you will learn, Spanish is the language of cannabis. It's my second language, yet when I'm stoned as fuck, I can only speak Spanish.


----------



## Cubano1211 (Jan 31, 2008)

haha I only used one for a couple words haha, damn idn if I could burn one with you then homie haha, wouldnt be able to order a pizza cuz I wouldnt know what the hell you wanted hahaha


----------



## Gamberro (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL! Where do you live? Soon, you'll be able to order from ME! Check it out!: King&#039;s Kitchen | Facebook


----------



## Cubano1211 (Feb 1, 2008)

oh damn, im in Pawtucket.. damn that looks tight, where are you baking them out of?


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 1, 2008)

Est. Ontario
moved here from Philly a couple months back


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Mar 11, 2008)

would grease on the pizza absorb the thc


----------

